# Help needed for Church Picnic



## itsbigs (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for recipes and portion help for an upcoming church picnic. I want to make both smoked pulled pork and pulled chicken. I have a couple open weekend prior to the picnic,  so I want to put my MES 30 to work. My thought is for both meats would produce an unsauced product and allow people to apply their own sauce for a few different types to fit their taste buds. Any good flavor, but neutral spice recipes? Also, I'm guessing 40-45 people. What should target pounds for each meat? I'm just wanting to avoid making too much.
Thank for your help!


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2015)

itsbigs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for recipes and portion help for an upcoming church picnic. I want to make both smoked pulled pork and pulled chicken. I have a couple open weekend prior to the picnic, so I want to put my MES 30 to work. My thought is for both meats would produce an unsauced product and allow people to apply their own sauce for a few different types to fit their taste buds. Any good flavor, but neutral spice recipes? Also, I'm guessing 40-45 people. What should target pounds for each meat? I'm just wanting to avoid making too much.
> Thank for your help!


Try this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/143/catering-large-group-gatherings


----------



## itsbigs (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks! I'll repost over there.


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2015)

itsbigs said:


> Thanks! I'll repost over there.


search thru it that has been answered in their.

Richie


----------

